# Ride-hailing service is Sued after Passenger’s Death



## Ignatz (Aug 3, 2019)

https://www.sun-sentinel.com/local/...0190815-3xmr7r4oinefpkbu67wzbfefwi-story.html
Passenger Scarpa was connected to a Lyft driver named Ranoel Gonzalez. A text told driver Gonzalez that Scarpa was "visually impaired and will need you to honk/call and introduce yourself once you've arrived."

When Gonzalez arrived, Scarpa waited outside with a full cart and Gonzalez parked 30 yards away. 

What is certain is Scarpa crossed the parking lot alone and was hit by another car, suffering injuries and dying.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Good luck with that one. They should be suing the driver that hit her.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

1.5xorbust said:


> Good luck with that one. They should be suing the driver that hit her.


Yup.
Perhaps the grocery store.

No crossing markings for customers ?

Parking lot security ?

Speed bumps ?

The article states that the woman who hit her " hit the gas " at the crosswalk !


----------



## Ignatz (Aug 3, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> Yup.
> Perhaps the grocery store.
> 
> No crossing markings for customers ?
> ...


"_Maria Scarpa, 87, finished shopping at a Hallandale *Walmart*"_

I'm confident Walmart has all parking lot pedestrian safety features installed ✔

The Lyft Driver was attempting to shuffle this octogenarian, a common tactic for drivers at retail stores according to this website's many participants


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Ignatz said:


> "_Maria Scarpa, 87, finished shopping at a Hallandale *Walmart*"_
> 
> I'm confident Walmart has all parking lot pedestrian safety features installed ✔


Obviously not safe enough!

As Evidenced by the Death of Maria Scarpa , a mere few feet from the Wal Mart Entrance.

Wal Mart must AT ONCE provide curbside parking for pick up of handicapped customers. 
In order to avoid such sensless tragedies in the future !


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Ignatz said:


> I'm confident Walmart has all parking lot pedestrian safety features installed ✔


Why exactly are you confident? Have you been to the site and examined the facilities? Are you qualified to pass judgement on the quality of the installation of said safety features? ✔

How can you be certain there wasn't tomato paste spilt on the ground, causing this tragedy? ✔

.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Who is John Galt? said:


> Why exactly are you confident? Have you been to the site and examined the facilities? Are you qualified to pass judgement on the quality of the installation of said safety features? ✔
> 
> How can you be certain there wasn't tomato paste spilt on the ground, causing this tragedy? ✔
> 
> .


Its sufficient imo it happened iny market. I dont think there is speed bumps

Not a lot of space to do pick up and drop offs though


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Kodyhead said:


> Its sufficient imo it happened iny market. I dont think there is speed bumps
> 
> Not a lot of space to do pick up and drop offs though


Inadequate facilities provided for the volume of business conducted !


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

Ignatz said:


> https://www.sun-sentinel.com/local/...0190815-3xmr7r4oinefpkbu67wzbfefwi-story.html
> Passenger Scarpa was connected to a Lyft driver named Ranoel Gonzalez. A text told driver Gonzalez that Scarpa was "visually impaired and will need you to honk/call and introduce yourself once you've arrived."
> 
> When Gonzalez arrived, Scarpa waited outside with a full cart and Gonzalez parked 30 yards away.
> ...


1st mistake accepting WAL-MART
pickup.


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

Sadly this lady had no one to escort her. We don’t know for sure that the driver was shuffling. It was likely a bad pin drop. We have to drive to the pin drop to get a cancel fee. Even I get tired of trying to figure out what PAX location they really meant.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

IR12 said:


> 1st mistake accepting WAL-MART
> pickup.


1st mistake - accepting GoGoGoGrandparent ping.


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

This is so unfortunate for everyone concerned.


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

Ignatz said:


> The Lyft Driver was attempting to shuffle this octogenarian, a common tactic for drivers at retail stores according to this website's many participants


Was a clean shuffle. Pax cancelled out.


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

R3drang3r said:


> There is some missing information here. Scrapa was visually impaired.
> Yet she is able to look at her phone and order a ride?
> Scarpa is waiting outside the store. How did she know Her driver was parked across the lot? Was there a conversation between them or did she visually see him parked there?
> There's a few pieces missing from this puzzle.


The rider did not have a smartphone. She called GoGoGrandparents and they dispatched the Lyft rideshare vehicle. The rider was most likely communicating to the GoGoGrandparents dispatcher when this all happened and not connected to the driver. The dispatcher would have been relaying the information to the driver.


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

Bob Reynolds said:


> The rider did not have a smartphone. She called GoGoGrandparents and they dispatched the Lyft rideshare vehicle. The rider was most likely communicating to the GoGoGrandparents dispatcher when this all happened and not connected to the driver. The dispatcher would have been relaying the information to the driver.


 Still doesn't answer the question How she knew the vehicle was parked across the lot. The dispatcher would be looking at a pin Same as what we would see on the app. We both know how inaccurate the pin can be.
also if the driver was communicating with the dispatcher. Wouldn't they have emphasized the person was visually impaired?
It's definitely a tragedy that could easily have been avoided


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

R3drang3r said:


> There is some missing information here. Scrapa was visually impaired.
> Yet she is able to look at her phone and order a ride?
> Scarpa is waiting outside the store. How did she know Her driver was parked across the lot? Was there a conversation between them or did she visually see him parked there?
> There's a few pieces missing from this puzzle.


I interpreted this as someone else ordered a lyft ride for her


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

driver won't be found liable since they didnt do anything wrong


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

R3drang3r said:


> Still doesn't answer the question How she knew the vehicle was parked across the lot.


From the article:



> The complaint filed by Yaffa said Gonzalez rolled down his window and called to Scarpa, who began to push her shopping cart across the crosswalk. However, in a statement given to police, Gonzalez said he called to tell Scarpa he would "be right there" to assist her but she continued to walk.
> 
> In an interview with the Sun Sentinel on Wednesday, Gonzalez further described his account of what happened.
> 
> Gonzalez said that when he arrived to Walmart, he rolled down his window to signal to Scarpa and she signaled back to let him know she'd seen him. Gonzalez said he then pulled into the parking lot and double parked close to where Scarpa was located. He opened his trunk from inside of his car so he could have it ready for her groceries and then opened the door to get out of the car to help Scarpa cross the intersection.


Visually impaired doesn't necessarily mean blind.

She was able to navigate through her shopping and find what she was looking for.

It's not like the driver goaded a blind person into walking across the lot.

Fault lies primarily with the person who ran her down. Apparently it was another elderly person who possibly hit the accelerator instead of the brakes.


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

NOT A SHILL!!! My Go Go grandparent rides are usually fine. When I treat the older folks with respect and courtesy ... they almost always have a $5 spot in their purse to hand me! I put on the Frank Sinatra channel and it’s all good.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

The only way he's at fault is if he pushed her or hit her with his car and we know that didn't happen.


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

uberdriverfornow said:


> driver won't be found liable since they didnt do anything wrong





WAHN said:


> From the article:
> 
> Visually impaired doesn't necessarily mean blind.
> 
> ...


 Thanks for sharing that. Then it truly was a tragedy. I'm sure the driver Feels very badly about it.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

WAHN said:


> From the article:
> 
> Visually impaired doesn't necessarily mean blind.
> 
> ...


Happens all the time. Don't know how many times an elderly person has run into buildings as they pull up, think they are braking, but really are pressing on the accelerator.


----------



## Lessthanminimum (Nov 5, 2017)

Good luck suing the Lyft driver because someone else ran her over. Where does it say a Lyft driver is a personal safety escort in and out of the store?


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

In the article, if the driver is telling the truth, he double parked, probably as close as he could, and was going to head to help her. But she had already started walking.

_"The complaint filed by Yaffa said Gonzalez rolled down his window and called to Scarpa, who began to push her shopping cart across the crosswalk. However, in a statement given to police, Gonzalez said he called to tell Scarpa he would "be right there" to assist her but she continued to walk."_​​And witness behind the driver that hit and killed her, said she speed up. Police speculating hit the gas instead of the break.

The lawyer/family fishing for money. And in this case I hope they loose vs GoGoGrandparent. Not the drivers fault she got run over, and if he had in fact told her he would be right there to help her, it's her fault for not waiting. Well, not even her fault unless she walked right in front of the car, causing the driver to panic and hit the gas by mistake.
​


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Ignatz said:


> https://www.sun-sentinel.com/local/...0190815-3xmr7r4oinefpkbu67wzbfefwi-story.html
> Passenger Scarpa was connected to a Lyft driver named Ranoel Gonzalez. A text told driver Gonzalez that Scarpa was "visually impaired and will need you to honk/call and introduce yourself once you've arrived."
> 
> When Gonzalez arrived, Scarpa waited outside with a full cart and Gonzalez parked 30 yards away.
> ...


------------------------------
Ignatz -- when you post only a small portion of the article, readers get the wrong idea of what happened BECAUSE they do not read the full article. First of all, the victim used the crosswalk to get to the Lyft car and was run down by someone while in the cross walk. That driver is the only person at fault in this incident.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

O-Side Uber said:


> NOT A SHILL!!! My Go Go grandparent rides are usually fine. When I treat the older folks with respect and courtesy ... they almost always have a $5 spot in their purse to hand me! I put on the Frank Sinatra channel and it's all good.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

This is a tragedy for everyone. I have never known GGGP to specifically state the disability of a pax. They send a general text that the person may need help. However, when I have a GGGP call, I route myself so I arrive with the pax on the right side. I would not consider stopping 30 yards away and signaling to the pax. ( 90 feet is a long way in this case ) There is no way to know how limited her vision was by this article. But the way that she started toward the Lyft driver tells me that she did pretty well. People drive too fast in parking lots. We all know this. 
The simple fact is this -- this woman was run down while crossing " in a crosswalk " by someone not paying attention while driving. Trying to put the blame on any one else , other than the driver of this car, is pointless. The Lyft driver states that he called and said, " I will be right there." But the woman started toward him using the crosswalk. 
Many things could have been done to eliminate this death but hindsight is 100% correct.


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

KK2929 said:


> ------------------------------
> Ignatz -- when you post only a small portion of the article, readers get the wrong idea of what happened BECAUSE they do not read the full article. First of all, the victim used the crosswalk to get to the Lyft car and was run down by someone while in the cross walk. That driver is the only person at fault in this incident.


People are supposed to actually read the article. Posting all or majority of the content from the full article could lead to copyright issues.

From the pinned post at the top of this news forum.

*https://uberpeople.net/threads/read-before-posting-in-news.246/*


> Please make posts here that include the following in this order:
> 
> 1) The headline in the title and in the thread
> 2) A paragraph or two from the article that is most relevant to the topic
> ...


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

I dont see where GoGo or the driver is liable.

The woman who sped up to hit Ms. Scarpa is definantly at fault.

Why were there No speed bumps near the crosswalk ?

The woman who hit her is near the same age & facing multiple health problems.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Everyone's missing the important thing, GoGoGrandparent is making $16.20 an hour for this, probably more than most of us make after expenses during the day.


----------



## Antvirus (Jan 6, 2019)

The article didn't say whether the driver got the cancel fee.


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

"Darren Shu, a marketing manager at GoGoGrandparent, told the South Florida Sun Sentinel on Wednesday that the service screens for drivers by only allowing those with a strong customer satisfaction rating on Lyft or Uber to be matched with customers."

Another reason to avoid having a high rating.


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

I MUST be the ONLY one wondering why the hell the driver didn't get out of his/her car and help this guy? The guy got a text message saying he is visually impaired. This guy was turned into a speed bump because the driver was LAZY!


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

I can't quite put my finger on it but somehow some way this is Donald Trump's fault.

-Liberal Nation


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Fat Man said:


> I MUST be the ONLY one wondering why the hell the driver didn't get out of his/her car and help this guy? The guy got a text message saying he is visually impaired. This guy was turned into a speed bump because the driver was LAZY!


I thought the deceased was a 'she' and yet you seem to infer the rider was actually a 'he'.

This raises even more questions. Was the rider a trannie, or a cross dresser? Perhaps the driver was confused as to whether the rider was a woman or a man and waited to see if there was evidence of a 'wiggle in the walk'.

.


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

Fat Man said:


> I MUST be the ONLY one wondering why the hell the driver didn't get out of his/her car and help this guy? The guy got a text message saying he is visually impaired. This guy was turned into a speed bump because the driver was LAZY!


Actually reading the article might help.


----------



## Ignatz (Aug 3, 2019)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Everyone's missing the important thing, GoGoGrandparent is making $16.20 an hour for this, probably more than most of us make after expenses during the day.


what's your point?
GoGoGrandparents are smarter than Uber drivers?



Fat Man said:


> I MUST be the ONLY one wondering why the hell the driver didn't get out of his/her car and help this guy? The guy got a text message saying he is visually impaired. This guy was turned into a speed bump because the driver was LAZY!


Hey @Fat Man lots of people are looking 4 U. Thought u got snuffed

https://www.usatoday.com/story/news...ng-anniversary-after-calling-wife/1875582001/


KK2929 said:


> ------------------------------
> Ignatz -- when you post only a small portion of the article, readers get the wrong idea of what happened BECAUSE they do not read the full article. First of all, the victim used the crosswalk to get to the Lyft car and was run down by someone while in the cross walk. That driver is the only person at fault in this incident.


dude, i posted the LINK to the entire article.
illiterate uber drivers is my fault too?

or is it
Uber's fault? ?
Lyft's fault? ?
the passenger's fault? ?

Half the drivers refer to Victim  Maria Scarpa as HE and HIM


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Ignatz said:


> Maria Scarpa


She looked incredible for 87! Obviously took very good care of herself, only to be taken out in a goddamn Walmart parking lot. Shame.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Ignatz said:


> Half the drivers refer to Victim Maria Scarpa as HE and HIM


So, are you saying there was actually some gender transitioning going on, or are half the drivers also visually impaired?

I'd also like to know if the rider was carrying. There are so many unknowns in this story.

.


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

Why in the bloody world do they use untrained, underpaid lyft drivers for non-emergency medical transport? 

You want this to stop happening? Don't let the middleman make $10 on this ride when the driver only makes $3.50.


----------



## Ignatz (Aug 3, 2019)

kc ub'ing! said:


> She looked incredible for 87! Obviously took very good care of herself, only to be taken out in a goddamn Walmart parking lot. Shame.


OR......it's an old photo



nosurgenodrive said:


> Why in the bloody world do they use untrained, underpaid lyft drivers for non-emergency medical transport?
> 
> You want this to stop happening? Don't let the middleman make $10 on this ride when the driver only makes $3.50.


⚠More elderly passengers coming your way:⚠

August 16, 2019 - A new partnership between Uber Health and American Logistics, a non-emergency medical transportation (NEMT) broker, aims to improve patient access to care and support better care management.

https://patientengagementhit.com/ne...ith-non-emergency-medical-transportation-firm
Medical transportation is essential, especially for patients with complex health needs who need to visit their medical providers frequently.

https://www.forbes.com/sites/brucej...re-business-with-logistics-deal/#1a8bd5313fa5


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

LOL ?


----------



## Rog’O Datto (Jul 30, 2019)

O-Side Uber said:


> NOT A SHILL!!! My Go Go grandparent rides are usually fine. When I treat the older folks with respect and courtesy ... they almost always have a $5 spot in their purse to hand me! I put on the Frank Sinatra channel and it's all good.


That Bing Crosby gives them the vapors...


----------



## Ignatz (Aug 3, 2019)

O-Side Uber said:


> NOT A SHILL!!! My Go Go grandparent rides are usually fine. When I treat the older folks with respect and courtesy ... they almost always have a $5 spot in their purse to hand me! I put on the Frank Sinatra channel and it's all good.


It's a compliment when an Uber driver accuses u of being a
Shill or
Troll

It means that Uber driver is in over his head, confused ??‍♂, can't respond and flustered
Subsequently: the fall back position is shouting
SHILL‼‼‼SHILL ‼SHILL‼
Troll‼‼‼TROLL ‼TROLL ‼


----------



## UberNLV (Mar 17, 2017)

Fat Man said:


> I MUST be the ONLY one wondering why the hell the driver didn't get out of his/her car and help this guy? The guy got a text message saying he is visually impaired. This guy was turned into a speed bump because the driver was LAZY!


It's not his job.


----------



## I Aint Jo Mama (May 2, 2016)

O-Side Uber said:


> NOT A SHILL!!! My Go Go grandparent rides are usually fine. When I treat the older folks with respect and courtesy ... they almost always have a $5 spot in their purse to hand me! I put on the Frank Sinatra channel and it's all good.


I put on Iron Maiden or Mettalica to get them jump started for the day


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Cdub2k said:


> I can't quite put my finger on it but somehow some way this is Donald Trump's fault.
> 
> -Liberal Nation


If you were a card Carrying Liberal
You would have named 10 ways it was Trumps fault !


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

I Aint Jo Mama said:


> I put on Iron Maiden or Mettalica to get them jump started for the day


You are the turd that pisses the pax off unnecessarily.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

lyft_rat said:


> You are the turd that pisses the pax off unnecessarily.


Quote " My Neighbors Like this song So Much! They invited the Police to Listen "!

RUN TO THE HILLS - IRON MAIDEN



I Aint Jo Mama said:


> I put on Iron Maiden or Mettalica to get them jump started for the day


----------



## Ignatz (Aug 3, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> If you were a card Carrying Liberal
> You would have named 10 ways it was Trumps fault !


What? Only 4 screen shots? Ur slippin' Benji @tohunt4me ??‍♂

You...you....you TROLL !!!!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Ignatz said:


> What? Only 4 screen shots? Ur slippin' Benji @tohunt4me ??‍♂
> 
> You...you....you TROLL !!!!


Just for You !


----------



## I Aint Jo Mama (May 2, 2016)

lyft_rat said:


> You are the turd that pisses the pax off unnecessarily.


Ever hear of sarcasm dooooooshbag!!!!


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

I Aint Jo Mama said:


> Ever hear of sarcasm dooooooshbag!!!!


What I said.


----------



## Ignatz (Aug 3, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> Just for You !


Ha!! Got me there!!
excellent


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

Ok how is this lyft driver at fault if they were hit on cross walk? It's that Lyft driver ONLY responsibility to drive. That's it. I dont even do luggage anymore. They can lug that shit themselves.


----------

